# Help PLEASE?!? Newbie here. 11 day old chick sick



## Bz1

Help PLEASE?!? Newbie here.
11 day old chick sick (Buff Orp) with 4 others (5 total) in brooder inside w/ light at 89-90 degrees measured in 1 area of brooder, they can get closer/further to get warmer /cooler, on medicated chick feed since day 1.
Had probiotics/enzymes in h2o for first ? week, now regular h2o. On pine shavings since day 3 in a 2'x3' space footprint (actually a tad more since there is a small 'cave/tunnel' made with wire bent like a tunnel). 
PROBLEM: starting yesterday, noticed the BO being absent, in cave, on more than a few occasions. When she is up w/ others --who are bright and spry as they should be-- she is listless, eyes wanting to close, head drooping as to fall asleep. Walks fine when does so, no apparent neuro issues; just lethargic, sleeping a lot, not eating/drinking. 
Was planning to give eye-dropper water and sugar or honey ? mixture to hydrate.

Would love ANY advise?? As she's going down fast...

Here's a video of set-up (when BO was well):


----------



## seminole wind

Hi, the first thing I would do is treat for cocci. This would be the most likely problem. Get Corid and be sure to get drips in it's mouth until he drinks on his own. Treat them all with corid in the water. Also make a wet mash (mush) and try to smear some in his mouth- he has to eat. 
This is an emergency situation that does not give you alot of time to get some corid in him.


----------



## Bz1

Even though they're on medicated feed?


----------



## Maryellen

You cant give corid with medicated feed they will counter each other. 
Are you cleaning the brooder every day? If not they can have cocci even on medicated feed if the brooder isnt cleaned every day. 
What does the poop look like? Are any other chicks acting the same?
It sounds like cocci


----------



## dawg53

I agree, cocci. ME is correct, corid wont work due to the medicated feed containing a small amount of amprolium.
I highly recommend a sulfa drug in this instance. Here's where you can get it. I recommend expediting shipment.
https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/bird-sulfa/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
Once you get the product, give it to her to drink immediately. You will most likely have to give it to her via eyedropper...a couple of drops of the treated water on the side of the beak every 3-4 hours until she can drink the mixture on her own, then follow instructions on bottle.
In the meantime until you can get the above product, give her buttermilk via eyedropper to drink, a couple drops on the side of the beak and mix it in feed as well.
Buttermilk will slow the cocci infection, hopefully in enough time to receive the sulfa drug.
Ensure all feeders and waterers are feces free. Remove soiled litter frequently.


----------



## Bz1

Maryellen said:


> You cant give corid with medicated feed they will counter each other.
> Are you cleaning the brooder every day? If not they can have cocci even on medicated feed if the brooder isnt cleaned every day.
> What does the poop look like? Are any other chicks acting the same?
> It sounds like cocci


All chicks fine, but her. Poop looks fine. Brooder clean. Thank you for the info not giving both at the same time. Can I stop the medicated feed and begin corrid for all?


----------



## Bz1

dawg53 said:


> I agree, cocci. ME is correct, corid wont work due to the medicated feed containing a small amount of amprolium.
> I highly recommend a sulfa drug in this instance. Here's where you can get it. I recommend expediting shipment.
> https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/bird-sulfa/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
> Once you get the product, give it to her to drink immediately. You will most likely have to give it to her via eyedropper...a couple of drops of the treated water on the side of the beak every 3-4 hours until she can drink the mixture on her own, then follow instructions on bottle.
> In the meantime until you can get the above product, give her buttermilk via eyedropper to drink, a couple drops on the side of the beak and mix it in feed as well.
> Buttermilk will slow the cocci infection, hopefully in enough time to receive the sulfa drug.
> Ensure all feeders and waterers are feces free. Remove soiled litter frequently.


----------



## Bz1

dawg53 said:


> I agree, cocci. ME is correct, corid wont work due to the medicated feed containing a small amount of amprolium.
> I highly recommend a sulfa drug in this instance. Here's where you can get it. I recommend expediting shipment.
> https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/bird-sulfa/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
> Once you get the product, give it to her to drink immediately. You will most likely have to give it to her via eyedropper...a couple of drops of the treated water on the side of the beak every 3-4 hours until she can drink the mixture on her own, then follow instructions on bottle.
> In the meantime until you can get the above product, give her buttermilk via eyedropper to drink, a couple drops on the side of the beak and mix it in feed as well.
> Buttermilk will slow the cocci infection, hopefully in enough time to receive the sulfa drug.
> Ensure all feeders and waterers are feces free. Remove soiled litter frequently.


Can I stop medicated feed and treat all w/ corrid ?


----------



## Maryellen

Yes you can treat with corid and stop with medicated feed, but there is no guarantee it will work.


----------



## Bz1

Maryellen said:


> Yes you can treat with corid and stop with medicated feed, but there is no guarantee it will work.


Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind

Bz1 said:


> Even though they're on medicated feed?


YES!


----------



## dawg53

If you give the sick chick corid, resistance will be there due to the medicated feed and the corid will possibly be ineffective.
There are 9 types of cocci that chickens can get. There is one type that causes blood in feces: Eimeria Tenella.
There are also types of cocci showing resistance to amprolium (corid) due to overuse, as in this link dated 2013:
http://www.scienceinternational.com/fulltext/?doi=sciintl.2013.261.265

You can try the corid, but if I were you, I'd order the sulfa drug above and have buttermilk standing by.
Cocci is one parasite you dont mess around with, it is a killer.
Good luck.


----------



## chickenqueen

If she's not eating,you can give her Ensure(or a generic,vanilla flavor only) for liquid nutrition.Instead of medicated feed give them Flock Raiser and the Corid.Good luck!!!


----------



## Bz1

dawg53 said:


> If you give the sick chick corid, resistance will be there due to the medicated feed and the corid will possibly be ineffective.
> There are 9 types of cocci that chickens can get. There is one type that causes blood in feces: Eimeria Tenella.
> There are also types of cocci showing resistance to amprolium (corid) due to overuse, as in this link dated 2013:
> http://www.scienceinternational.com/fulltext/?doi=sciintl.2013.261.265
> 
> You can try the corid, but if I were you, I'd order the sulfa drug above and have buttermilk standing by.
> Cocci is one parasite you dont mess around with, it is a killer.
> Good luck.


Thank you! Got the this AM. Will try and see... she is actually a bit more active, but still w/ diarrhea, so ?? we'll see. Thank you so for the wonderful information.


----------



## Bz1

chickenqueen said:


> If she's not eating,you can give her Ensure(or a generic,vanilla flavor only) for liquid nutrition.Instead of medicated feed give them Flock Raiser and the Corid.Good luck!!!


Great info!! Got the Corid. Will try. She's actually a tad more alert. Am giving to all since another has diarrhea w/ her as well. Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind

Medicated chick feed is great, but not 100% guarantee. In fact, like Dawg said corid is what medicated the feed. I'm hoping putting it in the water is a stronger dose. 

I had my silkies chicks on medicated feed and didn'the realize she was so weak she couldn't walk, therefore not eating. I did use corid that time. I mixed chick feed and corid-water very thin and tubed it 4x a day. Results took only a day. When I saw her eating and drinking, I stopped the tube feeding and the corid was in the drinking water. These chicks were hatched by me in an incubator and never outside. No reason to get cocci. 

I now keep a few Foley catheters (for men) that work perfect with a syringe. All bought on Amazon.


----------



## Bz1

seminolewind said:


> Medicated chick feed is great, but not 100% guarantee. In fact, like Dawg said corid is what medicated the feed. I'm hoping putting it in the water is a stronger dose.
> 
> I had my silkies chicks on medicated feed and didn'the realize she was so weak she couldn't walk, therefore not eating. I did use corid that time. I mixed chick feed and corid-water very thin and tubed it 4x a day. Results took only a day. When I saw her eating and drinking, I stopped the tube feeding and the corid was in the drinking water. These chicks were hatched by me in an incubator and never outside. No reason to get cocci.
> 
> I now keep a few Foley catheters (for men) that work perfect with a syringe. All bought on Amazon.


Great info.. Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> You cant give corid with medicated feed they will counter each other.
> Are you cleaning the brooder every day? If not they can have cocci even on medicated feed if the brooder isnt cleaned every day.
> What does the poop look like? Are any other chicks acting the same?
> It sounds like cocci


Medicated feed and corid given together is more like an overdose of the same chemical. The injection is what you shouldn't feed medicated with. 
My one silkies got cocci or was starved out in a crystal clean brooder, 3x5 feet brand new. She's quite a plump hen now. 
Cocci are opportunistic and live in chickens in small amounts. But they wait for any opportunity to multiply and make a chick sick. I've never had more than one get sick in a hatch. The important thing is to catch it early. Aside from respiratory, I treat any sick chick for cocci and nutrition both.


----------



## Bz1

seminolewind said:


> Medicated feed and corid given together is more like an overdose of the same chemical. The injection is what you shouldn't feed medicated with.
> My one silkies got cocci or was starved out in a crystal clean brooder, 3x5 feet brand new. She's quite a plump hen now.
> Cocci are opportunistic and live in chickens in small amounts. But they wait for any opportunity to multiply and make a chick sick. I've never had more than one get sick in a hatch. The important thing is to catch it early. Aside from respiratory, I treat any sick chick for cocci and nutrition both.


Thank you so for the info.. I took out med. feed (switched to regular) and started all 5 on Cordid yesterday AM. Sick chick looking better already. Will do electrolytes and probiotics in h2o when cordid course complete. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Bz1

Well, started all 5 chicks on Cordid yesterday AM (took out med. feed). Sick chick looks better. Will do electrolytes and probiotics in h2o when cordid course complete.
A big thank you to you folks that have taken the time to reply with your thoughts/suggestions. It surly is appreciated! Miss 'Maple Nut Goodie' looks like she'll make it  (toes crossed).


----------



## seminole wind

BZ1. They sell packets of chicken vitamins and e-lytes pretty cheap. The pack last a long time. I would not give anything but corid for now. Vitamins and e-lytes sound good. I've never used probiotics. I don't believe in them. Many many others do. So someone else should reply about them.


----------



## Bz1

seminolewind said:


> BZ1. They sell packets of chicken vitamins and e-lytes pretty cheap. The pack last a long time. I would not give anything but corid for now. Vitamins and e-lytes sound good. I've never used probiotics. I don't believe in them. Many many others do. So someone else should reply about them.


Yes, have the packets- should last awhile. Thank you for the feedback!


----------

